# Calling all bearded dragon experts



## mulledwhine (16 November 2013)

My sister has been bought one for her birthday/Christmas by my sister.

I have done loads of research about them and know that they eat some green, grated carrots etc, plus locusts which also need to be housed and fed and also dusted with vit powder.

He is coming with all the equipment.

Is there anything else I need to know to make his life with us a happy one?

Ps apparently he likes to have 'cuddles'and watch TV


----------



## mulledwhine (16 November 2013)

Stupid phone, my sister has bought one for mini !!!


----------



## s4sugar (16 November 2013)

They eat crickets as juveniles and superworms as adults. locusts are an occaisional treat.

Be careful as many set ups include heat rocks or base matts which are dangerous as beardies can't sense heat from below & can burn. Two lamps - a UVB & a basking lamp are essential. 
Mine ate most veggies ( never give lettuce) & fruit but red flowers were favorites & Bistro salad was a good standby.

Btw I may have some bits still around - will have a look see. My last dragon passed at 17 years old.


----------



## mulledwhine (16 November 2013)

Thank you I am glad I asked now.

All the research I did said that heat rocks are essential, and that they need locusts every day!!!!!

What are super worms?


----------



## s4sugar (17 November 2013)

This is a decent care sheet - http://www.tcreptiles.co.uk/beardeddragoncaresheet.htm or try here - http://www.thereptilian.co.uk/care_sheets/bearded_dragon_care_sheet_pogona_vitticeps.htm.
I ahve never heard a recomendation for a heat rock from anyone not selling them! I have nursed dragons brought to me with burns.
Superworms are Morio larvae - a fatter version of mealworms & a better meat: chitin ration.
Please read up on the gut loading and you can't skip this even if potions on sale suggest you can. 
I found over the years the best vivarium substrate was rabbit pellets - fine grass pellets that can be scopped out if soiled and are safe if ingested.


----------



## mulledwhine (17 November 2013)

Thanks again 

The gut loading is sorted, I currently have locusts in their insect house awaiting their fate 

If he comes with a heat I will take it out


----------



## Neburu (17 November 2013)

Mine would only eat apples! and then small locusts and crickets etc, nothing bigger than the width of the dragons head. 
She also liked a warm bath every night to go poo in. If we didn't bath her she wouldn't poo! (this can be trained into them). She did love her cuddles in front of the telly, would sit there all night for them! Mine was better on kitchen roll than sand. She pretty much would give herself sand colic when housed on sand from chasing the insects and licking up the sand on them! Make sure you dip the insects in calcium powder!


----------



## s4sugar (17 November 2013)

What size locusts & what age dragon - the food needs to be samller than the width between the lizard's eyes.
 Crickets are better as a basic diet and come in smaller sizes. ( & are cheaper & easier to keep)


----------



## Indy (29 November 2013)

My dragons get fed fed locusts and leafy greens which include dandelion, mustard leaf and spring cabbage.  Dandelions are the all time favourite though.  The locust s also get fed the same with a bit of apple thrown in for moisture.

I bed down on newspaper - it's easier to clean out.

I hate crickets - the little beggars always managed to escape whenever I used to feed them and used to chirrup into the early hours of the morning.  Once they all escaped so I hooved them up and hoover started chirruping - never again!


----------



## poops (29 November 2013)

My daughter has one, she takes him out and plays with/handles him every evening. otherwise I think they can get a bit shy. He has veg but apparently they must not have veg that is too watery.  They use newspaper instead of "reptile bedding" as vet said this was preferable.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 November 2013)

I obviously misunderstood the thread title.

Having endured 10 years of marriage,  and the same amount of time resisting the temptation to swing fer 'er muvver,  I thought that I'd be of some help.  Obviously not! 

Alec.


----------



## mulledwhine (29 November 2013)

Alec - LOL

Well Reggie is now with us, he loves to come out to watch the Simpsons  ( I hate it, OH and mini and now Reggie all love it).

Thanks for all your replies, after advice from our local exotic pet specialist shop , he is on locusts twice a week, and ready grass ( who would have thought) and a variety of veg, which he does not seem too keen on.

Upto just a very boring pet in his vivarium , just sunbathing all the time, but he loves human company, and is a different creature when he is out and about. I am still not keen on the feel of him, but that's not his fault


----------



## mulledwhine (29 November 2013)

Neburu said:



			Mine would only eat apples! and then small locusts and crickets etc, nothing bigger than the width of the dragons head. 
She also liked a warm bath every night to go poo in. If we didn't bath her she wouldn't poo! (this can be trained into them). She did love her cuddles in front of the telly, would sit there all night for them! Mine was better on kitchen roll than sand. She pretty much would give herself sand colic when housed on sand from chasing the insects and licking up the sand on them! Make sure you dip the insects in calcium powder! 

Click to expand...

How do you train them to poo whilst have a bath?


----------



## mulledwhine (29 November 2013)

Ps he is on a small word chip substrate


----------



## s4sugar (29 November 2013)

Please get that substrate out of the viv. It is not safe and can easily cause impaction. 
How big is Reggie? the insect to veg feeding ratio changes as tehy get older. Youngsters need more bugs - oldies more veggies. Why on earth give readi grass - it is ok as a substrate but not as food.


----------



## jodie3 (30 November 2013)

Indy said:



			I hate crickets - the little beggars always managed to escape whenever I used to feed them and used to chirrup into the early hours of the morning.  Once they all escaped so I hooved them up and hoover started chirruping - never again!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! No matter how secure their container was I used to find them all over the house and the constant chirruping got on my nerves too. 

Mine never really ate a lot of veg but he did like his locusts.  I tried him on waxworms as a treat but he refused them totally.


----------



## mulledwhine (30 November 2013)

The ready grass was recommended by the exotic shop people .

He is about a foot hand a half nose to tail, and 3 years old.

Last night he had a little bit of red pepper.


----------

